# "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*Pinky:* Brain!!! Phone!!!

*Brain:* I'm busy... Who is it?!?

*Pinky: *The Herfabomber...

*Brain:* Ok, give it to me...

*Herfabomber:* MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

*Brain: *Really?!? You found out what the forger is?!?

*Herfabomber:* MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

*Brain: *Excellent... We can take care of him...

*Herfabomber:* MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

*Brain:* That's not a bad idea...

*Herfabomber:* MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

*Brain:* Oh, of course... Now that we know who it was, we won't send the Torture-By-Tedium (TBT) bomb to you...

*Herfabomber: *MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA!!!

*Brain:* OK, thanks for the call...

*Pinky:* OK, so now what do we do with the TBT?!?

*Brain:* We launch it at the Herfabomber of course...

*Pinky:* But you just said?!?

*Brain:* I know what I said, launch it anyway... It is already configured...

*Pinky:* Narf! Launched!!! 9405503699300025492285 Now what?!?

*Brain: *Turn the guns toward the forger... We have to address this... 9405503699300025492308


----------



## FridayGt (Oct 24, 2010)

*re: "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked*

LOL. Nice. This should be another fun one to watch. lol


----------



## Michigan_Moose (Oct 11, 2011)

*re: "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked*

lol... :twisted:


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

*re: "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked*

Oh I can't wait to see this!!!


----------



## max gas (Apr 11, 2011)

*re: "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked*

Can't wait to see who the forger is. After the destruction at the hands of you 2, they have some RG coming their way from me.

opcorn:


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

*re: "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked*



max gas said:


> Can't wait to see who the forger is. After the destruction at the hands of you 2, they have some RG coming their way from me.


This. I got RG to toss at this guy whenever he gets unmasked! Being privy to this info just makes waiting suck even more than normal!


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2012)

*re: "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked*

:spank: lol


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

*re: "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked*



gosh said:


> This. I got RG to toss at this guy whenever he gets unmasked! Being privy to this info just makes waiting suck even more than normal!


Yes, yes it does! Go get them, little mouse. While you still can. I have reason to believe your days are numbered. Muahahaha!


----------



## hachigo (Feb 14, 2012)

*re: "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked*



Belligerent_Cupcake said:


> Yes, yes it does! Go get them, little mouse. While you still can. I have reason to believe your days are numbered. Muahahaha!


That sounds ominous. Inside coup?


----------



## abe (Apr 3, 2012)

*re: "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked*

Sounds like dissension among the ranks over there LOL


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*re: "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked*



Belligerent_Cupcake said:


> I have reason to believe your days are numbered. Muahahaha!


*Brain:* MUWAHAHAHA!!! We'll be out of the country for the next 3 weeks...


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

*re: "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked*

I can't wait to see who this imposter is! This is even better than in GI Joe when Fred V took over as Cobra Commander, or the time Zartan impersonated Ripcord and infiltrated the GI Joe HQ while....

....what? No, _you're _the big dork, Herfabomber! No, _you _shut up!


----------



## abe (Apr 3, 2012)

*re: "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked*



Aninjaforallseasons said:


> I can't wait to see who this imposter is! This is even better than in GI Joe when Fred V took over as Cobra Commander, or the time Zartan impersonated Ripcord and infiltrated the GI Joe HQ while....
> 
> ....what? No, _you're _the big dork, Herfabomber! No, _you _shut up!


Am I the only one wondering about ninja and his mental well-being after that bombing run?


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

*re: "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked*



abe said:


> Sounds like dissension among the ranks over there LOL


Nope. Just standard LOB banter. This is why LOB > *


----------



## abe (Apr 3, 2012)

*re: "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked*

LOB is greater than an asterisk??? My math skills are alil rusty but HUH? :mischief:


----------



## sweater88 (Jul 31, 2011)

*re: "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked*



gosh said:


> This. I got RG to toss at this guy whenever he gets unmasked! Being privy to this info just makes waiting suck even more than normal!


TRUE DAT!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

*re: "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked*

Well that sure didn't take long! Not much of forgery master if he (or she) got discovered this quickly!!


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

*re: "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked*



abe said:


> Am I the only one wondering about ninja and his mental well-being after that bombing run?


Yep.

Everyone else already came to conclusions about my mental sanity a long time ago!


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

*re: "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked*



abe said:


> Am I the only one wondering about ninja and his mental well-being after that bombing run?


I'm not....he was a massive dork before the LOB bombed him into nonexistence and he's still a massive dork...he's fine.



Oldmso54 said:


> Well that sure didn't take long! Not much of forgery master if he (or she) got discovered this quickly!!


yes, but you forget who the forger was messing with, Numbnuts...me and the mouse might be crazy, but we're far from stupid

Geezer: "Mr Herfabomber, sir, the missile intended for the mouse has been redirected towards the forger and is ready for launch."

Herfabomber: "Excellent, Geezer..it's time to show this interloper what happens when you meddle in the mouse's and my business...FIRE THE MISSILE....SURVIVAL IS NOT AN OPTION!!!!!"

Geezer: "Missile firing now, Sir.....9405 5036 9930 0023 8328 85"

Herfabomber: "Let Justice be served with a swift and brutal hand......MUWAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"

Pinhead Jr.: "Yeah.....this dude is totally forged now..huh, Pops?..AAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA"

Herfabomber: "well said, Junior"


----------



## Belligerent_Cupcake (Oct 6, 2011)

*re: "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked*

So many bombs flying around I'm getting lost!


----------



## Vicini (Oct 10, 2010)

*re: "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked*

this will be fun to watch


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

*re: "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked*

oh I cannot wait to see how this one turns out!



abe said:


> LOB is greater than an asterisk??? My math skills are alil rusty but HUH? :mischief:


* = wildcard


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

*re: "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked*



lostdog13 said:


> * = wildcard


This.

In computer terms, a wildcard by itself means "everything" or "all". So "LOB > *" reads as '"LOB greater than all!" Which, of course, is a true statement. Just a very geeky one.


----------



## BlackandGold508 (Jan 23, 2011)

*re: "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked*

WTF !?!?! lol


----------



## TKE174 (Nov 19, 2011)

*re: "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked*

The forger might need my professional skills after The Brain and Herfabomber are through with them :crutch:


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*re: "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked*



TKE174 said:


> The forger might need my professional skills after The Brain and Herfabomber are through with them :crutch:


*Brain:* You're a coroner?!?


----------



## DarrelMorris (Feb 7, 2012)

*re: "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked*



the_brain said:


> *Brain:* You're a coroner?!?


:rofl:


----------



## ouirknotamuzd (Jan 29, 2011)

*re: "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked*



TKE174 said:


> The forger might need my professional skills after The Brain and Herfabomber are through with them :crutch:


do you put bodies back together after they've been blasted into little tiny bits?


----------



## AStateJB (Oct 13, 2011)

*re: "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked*



gosh said:


> This.
> 
> In computer terms, a wildcard by itself means "everything" or "all". So "LOB > *" reads as '"LOB greater than all!" Which, of course, is a true statement. Just a very geeky one.


I prefer to think of said wildcard in sports terms, where the wildcard is the team that wasn't quite good enough to make it to the playoffs outright. :lol:

Ian, are you sharing a time table with us for this unmasking or do we have to just sit here impatiently and wait for the irradiated mushroom cloud?


----------



## the_brain (May 1, 2011)

*re: "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked*



AStateJB said:


> Ian, are you sharing a time table with us for this unmasking or do we have to just sit here impatiently and wait for the irradiated mushroom cloud?


*Brain:* I'm sure it will become apparent soon...

*Pinky:* In other words, mushroom cloud...

*Brain: *And since the Herfabomber discovered him, I think he will hit first...


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

*re: "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked*

Never mind, nothing to see here. Nobody saw that post. Shush. Don't tell Ian.


----------



## kapathy (Nov 20, 2010)

*re: "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked*

silence comes at a cost. so mr lob's bottom of the totem pole whats it worth to you?


----------



## gosh (Oct 17, 2011)

*re: "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked*



kapathy said:


> silence comes at a cost. so mr lob's bottom of the totem pole whats it worth to you?


Since when do we have a totem pole? That would be cool to see!


----------



## TommyTree (Jan 7, 2012)

*re: "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked*



gosh said:


> Since when do we have a totem pole? That would be cool to see!


Must be hard to see the totem pole from the bottom, what with everyone else sitting on your head and all.


----------



## Wallbright (Jan 2, 2011)

*re: "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked*


----------



## lostdog13 (Jan 16, 2012)

*re: "This is NOT a forgery." Unmasked*



gosh said:


> Since when do we have a totem pole? That would be cool to see!


oh if you had a totem pole I'd be banging down the door to get in.


----------

